# Assassin's Creed Install Error & Trojan??



## dandapice (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll try to keep this simple (yea right):
Here's what I get trying to install Assassin's Creed from a D2D download:

Error Code:	-5006 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>SetupNew\setup.cpp (615)
PAPP:Assassin's Creed
PVENDOR:Ubisoft
PGUID:8CFA9151-6404-409A-AF22-4632D04582FD
$14.0.0.162
@Windows Vista Service Pack 0 (6000) IE 8.0.7100.0

McAffee shows a Trojan being found as well. Any ideas?


----------

